# Amber light on pole



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, we're planning on putting a revolving amber light on our ATV and I was thinking of putting it on a pole so it's more visible and doesn't shine in my eyes. What is the best way to put it on a pole? I was thinking of just welding some angle iron together and making an upside down T. I want it to be removable... so it has to attach by clamps or something of the sort. Is there anything that is already on the market for this? 
I was thinking of putting the pole on a hitch mount but we are planning on putting a salt spreader on the hitch. Any ideas are welcome!

Thanks,

Steve

also, where is the best place to get an amber light w/ magnetic base and 12v plug it? I looked at JC whitney it costs $120!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Three quarter inch gas pipe secured with flanges top and bottom located behind drivers side corner bed .painted flat black.

Run your wire thru the pipe , down the bed thru rear of cab to switch.

$20.00 + wire , switch and hardware

for an ATV ....just what you said .


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Most atv's have a place on the rear rack for a flag pole. I'm sure you could fab something up easy enough to mount there.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

06Sierra;738150 said:


> Most atv's have a place on the rear rack for a flag pole. I'm sure you could fab something up easy enough to mount there.


Ya thats wht i was thinkin. i want to make one to so maybe ill go weld one up and post a couple of pics


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;738181 said:


> Ya thats wht i was thinkin. i want to make one to so maybe ill go weld one up and post a couple of pics


Mounted mine on top!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Heres what i did hope u guys like it. Welds are not real great it was all galvanized steel

*Supplies:*
-3' Peace of 3/4" Pipe
- 4"x4" Plate 
- 5/8" Nut
- 5/8" Bolt 1' 1/2" long
- 5/8" Flat washer
- Old 5/8" Plug Wrench
- 16 Gauge Wire
- Rocker Switch
- Rubber Grommet
- Amber Light









*First:* I welded the nut inside of the plug wrench.
*Second*: I welded the washer onto the end of the plug wrench.
*Third:* I welded the plug wrench to the 3' peace of 3/4" pipe.










*Fourth:* I drilled a hole in the 4"x4" plate for the 16 gauge wire.










*Fifth:* I welded the 4"x4" plate on to the other end of the 3' peace of 3/4" pipe.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

*Sixth: *I ran the 16 gauge wire through the 3/4" pipe and inserted the rubber grommet.










*Seventh: *I installed the amber light on the 4"x4" plate.










*Final Product:* Now it just needs some paint and needs to be mount to quad.










There it is hope it is. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool.... but how are you going to attach it to the quad?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve G.;738397 said:


> Cool.... but how are you going to attach it to the quad?


Lol opps for got to up load tht pic

You would mount it in the were a flag would go. Im sure there is one on the rack on your Polaris. The nut is welded inside of the plug wrench so all you would have to do is stick the bolt through the hole and it would thread into the nut!

Like this


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

cool thatll work,


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a whelen strobe on my atv i used a 2x4 with plywood base on top for the light woorks for now but i will have the real pole for it soon that screws into the bottom of the light


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;738411 said:


> Lol opps for got to up load tht pic
> 
> You would mount it in the were a flag would go. Im sure there is one on the rack on your Polaris. The nut is welded inside of the plug wrench so all you would have to do is stick the bolt through the hole and it would thread into the nut!
> 
> Like this


I didn't see anything like that on my ATV... I though those only came on the little ATV's for the flag.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Polaris must have been too cheap to put one on! Just kiddin!! My Rincon has one. I thought they were on all atv's???


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

06Sierra;738564 said:


> Polaris must have been too cheap to put one on! Just kiddin!! My Rincon has one. I thought they were on all atv's???


I'll have to look for it when I get a chance... where is it on yours?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

It's on the back rack, I don't remember what side.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya lol mine is on the rear rack to! If you dont have one on your polaris take a picture of your rear rack and im sure i could figure something out!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;738731 said:


> Ya lol mine is on the rear rack to! If you dont have one on your polaris take a picture of your rear rack and im sure i could figure something out!


I already figured out a way to mount it, i'm going to use 1n1/2" angle iron on the side rack and the back part of the rack and weld them together so they sit on the raised part of the rack and put a 1x2" box steel as the pole and weld a piece on top of that. It will be easly removable so that I don't have to have it on all the time!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

That is what i was going to suggest since i can see in avatar the raised part of the rack. Quick and easy removal unplug it and pull a pin. That simple.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;738745 said:


> That is what i was going to suggest since i can see in avatar the raised part of the rack. Quick and easy removal unplug it and pull a pin. That simple.


Exactly, I don't want it to be permanent so I want to get one that plugs in the 12v outlet. Anybody know a good place to buy a light?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine was an old light and apparently the strobe was burnt out. Found it in a box at my dads shop. So im am going to go Murrys or Auto zone and get one. They got up for cheep. I mean they mine not be the best but come on there going on an atv. there only like 20-30$ and i think they have the choice of either a strobe or a revolving light!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

every atv should have the hole for the flag because flags are mandatory on many trails and dunes but maybe they don't have them on th polaris plastic racks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have my light on a pole. I have mine on my front rack. I never have a problem with it in my eyes. here is a pic of it.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*light*

this is the one I use on my atv. It does plug into my receiver. I did run 1 light and only recently changed to two strobes. Beening two independant stobes the pattern always changes. The power leads are tired togeather and it plugs into my accys plug.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats some cool fabrication work guys. Sometimes I wish I had a quad.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a sportsman and I just let the magnet sit on the metal beams that go across the rack in the back. Easily removable. Also, as far as the strobe light, I went to TSC and got mine for $25. Works really well!


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally got my light rack welded up. It's made from an old ping pong table frame and some scrap 22g sheet metal. For free I dont think it looks too bad, and I can hang tools from either side of it now instead of across the front rack. The rack attaches to the back cargo rack with pipe clamps for now- i didnt want to drill into the cargo rack for bolts. Back up and brake lights still to come. Oh, and running the wire thru the frame.

Does anyone know the easy way to get powder coated paint off steel besides sandblasting? burn it off maybe?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

that looks good only difference is i would have made it fit into the speed rack holders. why take the powder coating off it is very durable just paint over it.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great fab work guy's. Adding a light so others can see you when you are working always helps.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Steve G.;738754 said:


> Exactly, I don't want it to be permanent so I want to get one that plugs in the 12v outlet. Anybody know a good place to buy a light?


Here's an option to check-out: LED Mini Bar
Big advantage is the LED draws so little power for the light output in comparison to a halogen/strobe unit. You could honestly leave your ATV shut off and continue running your warning light without fear of it killing your battery.


----------

